# Lightroom Classic V9 FAQ in Paperback?



## Neil Palfreyman (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm a long term Lightroom (Classic) user and "Missing FAQ" customer, but I've only just taken the plunge to upgrade from perpetual V6.14 to subscription V9.0   (...should have done it long ago, but that's another story!)  

I've used Victoria's excellent "Missing FAQ" since V3.0 and have the e-book for the latest version.  I would very much like a hard copy paperback, but don't see much point in getting the current (Jan 2018?) copy.

Is there any estimate (just a rough idea is fine) on how long it will be until a new paperback of "The Missing FAQ" for will be printed?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi Neil. We’re debating that at the moment, so sometime 2020 but we’re not quite sure when.

We’ve done the changes as an Appendix, rather than updating the ebook directly, so that anyone who has the 2018 paperback can simply print the extra pages and tuck them in the back. All of the page references noted in there should also match up with the paperback page numbers.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 10, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Neil. We’re debating that at the moment, so sometime 2020 but we’re not quite sure when.
> 
> We’ve done the changes as an Appendix, rather than updating the ebook directly, so that anyone who has the 2018 paperback can simply print the extra pages and tuck them in the back. All of the page references noted in there should also match up with the paperback page numbers.


Victoria,

The FAQ book is so useful that I have highlighted many sections in yellow in the PDF.  When a new version of the PDF is issued, I have to go through this process of comparing the old version to the new version, and "transferring" most of the highlights.  For future versions, can I retain the old version, and just do the "transfers" for the appendices?  Is there a plan for a future massive update of the book to merge in all the content in the appendices?

Phil Burton


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi Phil. Yeah, that's why we always start a new Appendix update on a new page. You can just copy the latest Appendix pages over to your existing PDF.

When we go back to press on the paperback, that will be a bigger update to merge in the contents of the current Appendix. At that point, we'll issue a new eBook with page numbers to match the new paperback, so you might want to transfer your notes, (although we'll continue updating as an appendix too). Then it'll be back to updates in the appendix again for another year or two, until there's enough to warrant merging it all in again.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 11, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Phil. Yeah, that's why we always start a new Appendix update on a new page. You can just copy the latest Appendix pages over to your existing PDF.
> 
> When we go back to press on the paperback, that will be a bigger update to merge in the contents of the current Appendix. At that point, we'll issue a new eBook with page numbers to match the new paperback, so you might want to transfer your notes, (although we'll continue updating as an appendix too). Then it'll be back to updates in the appendix again for another year or two, until there's enough to warrant merging it all in again.


Victoria,

Thanks.  That means I need to copy over highlights for just the appendices.  Much less work.


----------

